# German Modified Cut? - Winging it



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

That looks like a #5 blade on the body. My avatar is my boy who is done (not by me!) with a 5 on the body and scissored legs. She shaves his ears with a #30 but you don't have to go that close. 

Years ago on this forum a groomer posted this thread from Groomers BBS on the Modern trim, which is kind of similar to a German in terms of the sculpting of the legs without necessarily leaving a lot of hair. You could probably also clipper comb the legs if you don't want to hand scissor. 

Groomers BBS: How to - The Modern?


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Please correct me if i'm wrong, I have a Wahl Bravura, I think i need to use the smallest comb attachment to to his ears as i don't want them completely shaved. I would use that same comb to cut the sides and either front or the back of the tail? not sure which one.. or do i make it all one shape like the photo above? For the body and legs I would use either i think the 3rd smallest comb or the second?

Sooo...

Ears & Tail - 7F (#1 comb) - 1/8" (3mm)
However i do like the fuller tail look so maybe i'll keep it the same length as the body??

Body & Legs - 3F or 4F (#4 or #3) 1/2" (12mm) or 1/3 (9mm)

And shape his top knot


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

My boy has a longer (still short/carrot) tail now, but at one point it was pretty short, and his legs were mostly clipped, not scissored. I think she probably did a 5 on his body and maybe a 3 or 4 on legs.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

What size of blade do you think he has on the ears?


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Maybe a 10 on the ears?


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Great thank you! 

I'm excited I've been wanting to give him a short cut for 6 months now but couldn't because of how cold it was here.

Im sure he wont turn out prefect by any means but I think he has a very masculine face and would totally rock this cut!

So here is before:


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Verve said:


> Maybe a 10 on the ears?


Thanks so much Verve,

Lastly what do you think the body is? 

It seems a little longer than your boy but maybe its just the lighting? 

BTW you boy is gorgeous!


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I would guess a 4 on the body? Your boy is handsome! Is he blue??


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Verve said:


> I would guess a 4 on the body? Your boy is handsome! Is he blue??


He is


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Can't wait to see the results! I think the German or Modern look outstanding on males.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree with Mfmst - I love the German clip on solid males. He's going to look great!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I had bookmarked this grooming video of the german trim, for future referençe.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=CHL3oS_mrFM


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Have you seen this thread about Paris and her German clip? I loved the information in it.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Here is after























Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice! You did a great job and it suits him, too.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

I think we may shorten his top knot. Its not long enough, nor short enough haha.. I feel like it just looks weired

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

I went for it lol









Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## LipstickandWhiskers (Feb 16, 2017)

Dina said:


> I went for it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good! 

Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

LipstickandWhiskers said:


> It looks good!
> 
> Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


Thanks, could be a lot better but its nice to see him not panting as much as well wanting to snuggle at night now 
















Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## LipstickandWhiskers (Feb 16, 2017)

Dina said:


> Thanks, could be a lot better but its nice to see him not panting as much as well wanting to snuggle at night now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lola didn't snuggle for months until I shaved her! I thought she didn't like me, but she was just hot. Now she's like Velcro.  I think you did good on the top. Sometimes I can nail it, and other times I wanna put a hat on her when we go out lol

Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

LipstickandWhiskers said:


> Lola didn't snuggle for months until I shaved her! I thought she didn't like me, but she was just hot. Now she's like Velcro.  I think you did good on the top. Sometimes I can nail it, and other times I wanna put a hat on her when we go out lol
> 
> Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


Lol I thought the same thing haha

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm sorry if I missed the "reveal"!! How did your efforts turn out? 
Rio is getting his first professional grooming today - that is, since he was re-homed to us 6 weeks ago.

Just doing a basic summer, sporty groom - - but I really would like to have him done in the German Cut next time. His topknot should be long enough by then. The cut has really grown on me. (no pun intended - yikes) and I agree it is such a strong, masculine look on the right dog.]


ohhh. I see the pictures now. Sorry.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Beautiful Blue said:


> I'm sorry if I missed the "reveal"!! How did your efforts turn out?
> Rio is getting his first professional grooming today - that is, since he was re-homed to us 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Just doing a basic summer, sporty groom - - but I really would like to have him done in the German Cut next time. His topknot should be long enough by then. The cut has really grown on me. (no pun intended - yikes) and I agree it is such a strong, masculine look on the right dog.]
> ...


I like his body short but we just could not get his top knot right, it just seemed off to me so I cut it short to have the same length overall lol. Its growing back thankfully. Looking back at these pics makes me laugh  is definitely looking better now that its grown out lol

Please post pics of Rio 









Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Dina, I am home from the groomer now with 
one pooped poodle! As far as I know Rio has never been to a professional groomer in the past 20 months - only trimmed by the woman who previously owned him. So the groomer I've used for years took it very slow with lots of breaks because stress seemed to build up in him she said.

I might post this on the Rainbow Thread because this trim of the baby black hair has really revealed the blue. In some light there is a lovely dark charcoal velvet appearance. 26 months old.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Beautiful Blue said:


> Dina, I am home from the groomer now with
> one pooped poodle! As far as I know Rio has never been to a professional groomer in the past 20 months - only trimmed by the woman who previously owned him. So the groomer I've used for years took it very slow with lots of breaks because stress seemed to build up in him she said.
> 
> I might post this on the Rainbow Thread because this trim of the baby black hair has really revealed the blue. In some light there is a lovely dark charcoal velvet appearance. 26 months old.


Aww what a pretty boy! Hes stunning!

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

'Handsome Hugo' looks so great and totally ready for summer too!

Beautiful Blue.....Rio is a hunk! That clip really suits him!


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Beautiful Blue said:


> Dina, I am home from the groomer now with
> one pooped poodle! As far as I know Rio has never been to a professional groomer in the past 20 months - only trimmed by the woman who previously owned him. So the groomer I've used for years took it very slow with lots of breaks because stress seemed to build up in him she said.
> 
> I might post this on the Rainbow Thread because this trim of the baby black hair has really revealed the blue. In some light there is a lovely dark charcoal velvet appearance. 26 months old.


I took Rio to the groomer again today even though it has been only 4 weeks ...just for a bath and FFT... wanting him to grow more comfortable with a professional groomer.

I told her to just do the above, but that by fall I hope to have him in somewhat of a German Clip. She asked me to bring along pictures of what I eventually want so that they don't cup something even today, that they might regret.

I picked him up expecting the same, sweet goofy Rio...and already with the closer cut ears and the shape of the top knot she has given the more fierce and manly impression of the German, don't you think?


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Beautiful Blue said:


> I took Rio to the groomer again today even though it has been only 4 weeks ...just for a bath and FFT... wanting him to grow more comfortable with a professional groomer.
> 
> I told her to just do the above, but that by fall I hope to have him in somewhat of a German Clip. She asked me to bring along pictures of what I eventually want so that they don't cup something even today, that they might regret.
> 
> I picked him up expecting the same, sweet goofy Rio...and already with the closer cut ears and the shape of the top knot she has given the more fierce and manly impression of the German, don't you think?


Gosh what a handsom boy he is <3 He looks amazing!!!

I loved the way we did Hugo's body but we messed up the top knot  

If anyone has any tips or videos on how to get the right shape i would really appreciate it!! We just gave Hugo a simple clip last weekend so he wasn't so warm. we left his head and ears though. I'll post some pics tonight


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Dina, if you are clipping him yourself...have you watched this video? 
Toward the end she gets to the topknot - curved scissors - for the German Trim

https://youtu.be/CHL3oS_mrFM


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Beautiful Blue said:


> Dina, if you are clipping him yourself...have you watched this video?
> Toward the end she gets to the topknot - curved scissors - for the German Trim
> 
> https://youtu.be/CHL3oS_mrFM



Thank you soo much!! 

I was using straight scissors and that probably why i cant get it to look right

Ill have to give it another shot! Hugo's body is short like the first photo i posted of what i was going for and his tail looks the same as well. I think ill do his ears an head on Saturday and see if i can get it shaped somewhat


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

I'll have to get a recent photo of my boy for you- he's in a shorter German trim.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Here's what he looks like right now 























Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

He looks wonderful - - perfect trim for your trip.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

When you get back from your trip, if you really want to experiment with the grooming, it all seems to be in the close cropped ears and the shape of the topknot, doesn't it...

Hugo and Rio










My groomer said that in the coming months she would also "beef up" the back of his neck if I want her to, and let the hair on the legs grow out some. Just the legs she said, or it gets to look too much like a Lamb Clip.

I doubt that I'll go for a full and true German (kind of pretentious for around here, LOLOL) but I do love the more masculine and serious look of Rio's face since the trim. 
And EASY...everything is pretty short!


----------



## lkristov (May 20, 2017)

They are such handsome boys! Beautiful faces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Beautiful Blue said:


> When you get back from your trip, if you really want to experiment with the grooming, it all seems to be in the close cropped ears and the shape of the topknot, doesn't it...
> 
> Hugo and Rio
> 
> ...


Yup! Hugo looks pretty close. His hair still very puppy like and soft it isn't very coarse poodle hair so I cant get his top knot exactly how id like it but ill give it a shot. If hubby is working tomorrow i will definitely give it a shot


----------



## NNS (Jul 30, 2018)

Do you have any pictures post haircut that you could post?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

NNS said:


> Do you have any pictures post haircut that you could post?


This is an old thread (2017), I don’t know if you’ll get an answer.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

NNS said:


> Do you have any pictures post haircut that you could post?


Here are a couple photos, I haven't done the German since then haha. He didn't look awful but I prefer longer ears






























Sent from my WAS-LX3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NNS (Jul 30, 2018)

Thank you for posting! I think he looks great


----------

